# Poor ICSI Fertilisation?



## DC8 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi All 

On EC yesterday we got 6 eggs. I spoke to embryologist today and all 6 were good enough to be injected (ICSI).

However, this morning on checking only 2 were good enough embryos to keep for transfer. Am gutted. I pray that they will keep good and growing til ET on Monday.

Does anyone know why there would be such low fertilisation rates with ICSI? DH sperm good.

Last attempt was IVF and I got 6 eggs too but only 1 fertilised and it was a slow developer (4 cell on day 3).

Do you think these failures are related?    
Thank for your advice


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi DC8
I'm kind of in the same boat as you.  We get lots of eggs  (as many as 17 - see below - 7txs and 1 fet) each time only 2 make it to transfer (had one FET).  
Just curious to know- where are you doing tx?  I just had a consultation with the Lister last week and they have recommended kariotyping tests (probably not spelt correctly but it is where there is a chromosonal issue with one or both partners).  The dr was quite taken aback by the number of eggs I have produced - it came to about 80 - and yet we have only had 15 that were suitable for transfer!  Definitely something wrong!  I have to say though that the time that I produced the least eggs (only 5) was the time that I got a BFP! Maybe shows that quantity doesn't mean quality or that it's just a lottery that we have very little control over.

Good luck to you!

Leah


----------

